# Madrid air museum



## Beni (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi all, I have been off for a long long time.

Let me show some shots I did in Madrid. Note the He-111 and bf 109 with Merlin engines (Pedro and Buchon were their spanish nicknames). they were produced in spain after WWII, but they never could get the DB 600 series engines, so they used the Merlin. Some of those planes were used in the BoB film.

And note of course the lovely, no wind clear skies we have, perfect for a relax landing 8) 

Bye


----------



## Jan7 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dear Beni: 
I like your photo of Ju-52/3

Querido Beni: 
Me gusta tu foto del Ju-52/3. Me recuerda al avión desde saltaba mi padre, paracaidista en 1948.....


Jan.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

Beni said:


> Hi all, I have been off for a long long time.
> 
> Let me show some shots I did in Madrid. Note the He-111 and bf 109 with Merlin engines (Pedro and Buchon were their spanish nicknames). they were produced in spain after WWII, but they never could get the DB 600 series engines, so they used the Merlin. Some of those planes were used in the BoB film.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Do you have some more pictures from Madrid museum?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice shots. Is that a Dornier floatplane?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 27, 2008)

A little too big for my taste


----------



## Freebird (Jul 28, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> A little too big for my taste




Hey C. B. do you have a good museum in Argentina too?


----------

